
Baristas beware: A robot that makes gourmet cups of coffee has arrived - spking
https://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Baristas-beware-A-robot-that-makes-gourmet-cups-13708775.php
======
criddell
Has anybody ever used the word gourmet to describe something that was actually
good? To my ear, it's about the same as _deluxe_.

------
hhs
Quite interesting, this one looks stationary. I wonder if it will evolve into
mobile. I'm curious if anyone will make "gourmet" coffee robots self-move
based on public traffic?

